# Kadin vom Kraftwerk



## JustDSM (Aug 22, 2009)

I am just overwhelmed with the joy of knowing very soon I'll get to bring home my little girl! I wanted to make a record showing her off (just a little :wub. Every time I see her pictures I'm just lit up on the inside with joy and thoughts of all the fun times to come!!

Figured it could be her own little corner of the web dedicated as her own personal photo album.. I'll keep this thread updated with her "sable transformation".. So here she is!

4 weeks:









5 weeks:


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

she is sooooooo cute!!


----------



## georgiapeach717 (Jan 28, 2010)

:wub: can I babysit????


----------



## TitonsDad (Nov 9, 2009)

Umm wow. Never thought I'd see your screen name on here. Good luck with your pup. 
-E


----------



## georgiapeach717 (Jan 28, 2010)

TitonsDad said:


> Umm wow. Never thought I'd see your screen name on here. Good luck with your pup.
> -E


i must be missing something...or more tired than i feared!


----------



## TitonsDad (Nov 9, 2009)

georgiapeach717 said:


> i must be missing something...or more tired than i feared!


Not missing anything... I know this member from another community. No biggie. 

-E


----------



## georgiapeach717 (Jan 28, 2010)

ah ok.


----------



## JustDSM (Aug 22, 2009)

georgiapeach717 said:


> :wub: can I babysit????


I'm not sure I'm going to be able to leave her side!

Thank you all for the very generous comments! I've been waiting almost 7 years to bring my first GSD puppy home since my teenage years!


----------



## JustDSM (Aug 22, 2009)

TitonsDad said:


> Umm wow. Never thought I'd see your screen name on here. Good luck with your pup.
> -E


Hey E!

That's awesome you've found a pup. I remember the hardship you had to endure with your Boxer.. I'm very sorry ho hear the worst had to come for him. I too wish you the best with your Titon! I almost bought a pup from Denali's Yanaba/Tank litter.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Welcome to you Justin! What made you go with the kennel you chose?
Your pup is adorable:wub:
I was in your position a yr ago. They are worth the excruciating wait!


----------



## TitonsDad (Nov 9, 2009)

JustDSM said:


> Hey E!
> 
> That's awesome you've found a pup. I remember the hardship you had to endure with your Boxer.. I'm very sorry ho hear the worst had to come for him. I too wish you the best with your Titon! I almost bought a pup from Denali's Yanaba/Tank litter.


Hey Justin! 

Yeah, I can't regret getting Titon. He's been the smartest and most velcro loyal dog ever. It sure was hard watching Samurai go but I know he's in a better place now waiting for us. 

I'm glad you found a pup. Maybe we can get them together when they're a little older. I may bring him out to Bandimere a few times this summer. 

Best of luck with yours! 

-E


----------



## JustDSM (Aug 22, 2009)

onyx'girl said:


> Welcome to you Justin! What made you go with the kennel you chose?
> Your pup is adorable:wub:
> I was in your position a yr ago. They are worth the excruciating wait!


Good question!

I looked around all the local kennels and found 3 that I was pleased with. Gunbil (www.worldclassgsd.com) was an impressive one, and it was clear that I would get every penny's worth from my pup from them. I was intially going to go with them based off my "feeling" from dealing with them as well as the great care and wealth of info they provide. There's no doubt they take their breeding seriously!

Another I looked at was Five Peaks GSD (www.fivepeaksgsd.com) Solid local breeder with a good reputation. I felt like I was being judged when I spoke with them. I was left hanging after filling out their "application". I just didn't feel the warm/fuzzy when dealing whith them dispite the quality dogs they produce.

Finally the other I seriously considered but admitingly never really made contact with (except for a while back) was Adel Haus (Adel Haus German Shepherds - 'Where Beauty meets Brawn'..Colorado) I was very pleased with prior conversations with this kennel, Just found what I was looking for with Kraftwerk before an available puppy was up for sale.

And as far as what I liked about Kraftwerk..

I liked their webpage. Their marketing team is good at their job obviously! but they really seemed to put a lot into their buisness and take it seriously. I really liked the fact they not only have pictures of their kennels/training areas/office areas, but video giving you more real feeling. Pictures can be posed/doctored, but a video gave me me a warm and fuzzy.. Sure it can be doctored up too, but.. Just the overal ammount of info on their dogs, the video of them performing, the beauty of them.. So I don't want to drag this one out too long, but I was very pleased with all that was provided and the interaction prior to me placing a deposit. They were very informative and helpful. When I called after hours for something, I was forwarded to the kennel master's cell to get my questions answered. I was VERY pleased to know that even after hours I can get ahold someone!

But what really sold me was the pup itself. The "description" of the pup they listed really seemed to fit what I was looking for and wanted. I was given the results of all her temperment testing and explaned what I wanted from my to be GSD. Explained the planned activities we'd share and what kind of drive I was looking for. I was assured this pup would fit the bill just oh-so-perfectly. I know this is of little to no importance, but I knew I wanted a sable at heart, and it sealed the deal for me. 

Just today as a matter of fact, I recieved a package from Kraftwerk containing two DVD's (one a tour of their facility, and the other a puppy training video) a very well put together binder which contained pictures and descriptions of the parents temperments/drive/ect as well as copies of the parents pedigree and papers.

I know there's some mixed reviews on this kennel and some pretty passionate people for and against them. I'm not saying this is your motivation or reasoning behind asking. But I was and am currently quite pleased with my decision thus far.


----------



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

Aww cute baby


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

I bet she will be a lot of good times!! Looks like a very cute, little tank of a pupper!


----------



## Sashmom (Jun 5, 2002)

awww she is so adorable. good luck with your new puppy, she will be there soon and you will enjoy her


----------



## Doubleminttwin (Aug 21, 2009)

Shes soo adorable! Love the look on the mischievious little face :wub:


----------



## Raziel (Sep 29, 2009)

:wub:
How beautiful!


----------



## JustDSM (Aug 22, 2009)

Thanks to you all for the kind comments! 

I had a close friend of mine stop by the kennel and play with her for a bit since I'm out of state. I'm told she's quite the cuddle bug! She snapped a few pics and some video of her playing with a tug. I'll get those posted up but for now all I've got is two little camera phone pics of her as of this morning..


----------



## JustDSM (Aug 22, 2009)

Sitting pretty!









Kadin already going after the tug:


----------



## Burns0716 (Feb 4, 2010)

Congratulations on your beautiful pup!! My husband and I looked at Kraftwork, choosing another breeder, but they had some beautiful dogs!


----------



## kkalligher (Jan 29, 2010)

She's a real peach. Can't wait to see the pics as she grows.


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

she is dorable!


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Adorable! Congratulations.


----------



## JustDSM (Aug 22, 2009)

Got some updated pics of her at 7 weeks of age. I absolutely cannot wait to have her come home, which will be the 26th! I've gotten everything I can think of to prepare for her arrival, and hopefully can keep the stress as low as possible having everything prepared for her arrival.

Well, here she is!


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

He is so cute!!! :wub:


----------



## JustDSM (Aug 22, 2009)

My baby girl will be coming home tomorrow afternoon! I'm so excited!!

Anyhow.. I did some research looking through her parents papers (I've got copies of her Sire/Dam's registrations) and loaded her up on PedigreeDatabase.. You can find Kadin here: Kadin vom Kraftwerk pedigree information - German shepherd dog


----------



## triordan (Dec 5, 2008)

i thought she was coming on the 26th? any way enjoy!


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

She's cute


----------



## JustDSM (Aug 22, 2009)

triordan said:


> i thought she was coming on the 26th? any way enjoy!


Due to some scheduling conflicts (Work!) I had it changed things up for today so I could give her the attention she'll require the first few days uninterupted. I've got until the 9th of March off work to spend some quality time with her! 

Again, thank you all for the kind comments and even offers to babysit!


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

> I've got until the 9th of March off work to spend some quality time with her!


Lucky you to have a week or so of fun at home ahead of you!


----------



## JustDSM (Aug 22, 2009)

Thanks Maggie!

This will be the first puppy I've raised since my teenage years, and we all know how much help I was back then with the midnight potty walks, and other associated chores! I tried my best to get some good solid sleep last night but I was up late (as you can see by my post time) with excitement and anticipation.. But I'm sure we've got a long night in the making... I'm fully expecting the whining and crying for her littermates so hopefully the preperations I've made will make this as smooth of a transition for her as possible.

I'm sure every pup is different, but what kind of time frame should she start to settle in?


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

justDSM, how nice, you're getting
a puppy. isn't it exciting. i was a nervous wreck
untill i got my boy home.
good luck. i like your dogs registered name.
what's her call name?


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

If the breeder has exposed your pup to crate alone-time, that will help in the transition. 
Have her sleep right next to your bed(in her crate) and if she wimpers, put your fingers thru the grate for her to sniff, it does help comfort a baby to know their pack is near. 
What an exciting time for you! Lotsa work, but so much fun. Can't wait for updates and pics of Kadin.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

> I'm sure every pup is different, but what kind of time frame should she start to settle in?


Some pups really settle in fast. You give'm lots of loving, play, exercise and food, with lots of loving, you may not have a bad time at all.

One big help for me is to keep the crate in the bedroom with me, and if I have a smaller crate at the start will place it on a chair beside my bed so the pup is really right beside me. Setting the alarm clock for around 2 am, to scoop up my pup to go out for a late poo/pee the IMMEDIATELY back to bed, can also give me alot of sleep and less mess to clean up in the am.


----------



## JustDSM (Aug 22, 2009)

She's home! I'll find some time to write more about our first moments together.. But so far she's a doll and everything I could have asked for!


----------



## JustDSM (Aug 22, 2009)

Hey guys/gals,

I haven't been around much the last few days.. Kadin is doing VERY well! The vet was really impressed with her and more importantly I was really impressed with the people there and the care they provide. I'm hoping I'll have some time this evening now that Kadin is starting to settle in and get into a quasi routine. I've sure got a lot to write about! 

But here's a few pictures of her!































































































































Sorry, I'm not much of a photographer!


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

Oh look how much "growing" already!! Really cute face don't cha think?

I bet she is keeping you a bit busy!!


----------



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

She's so adorable :wub:


----------



## VonKromeHaus (Jun 17, 2009)

I like her. She is a nice looking puppy! I hated sables before I got my boy. My boy is from a small local kennel to me but his mom was from Kraftwerk out of their Rabauke. 

Good Luck with your girl!! Any big plans for her?


----------



## ShepherdsField (Jan 30, 2010)

What a beautiful girl. Glad to hear she is finally home. I'd just squish her.


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

Too cute!


----------



## JustDSM (Aug 22, 2009)

It is a beautiful day out, so we layed out in the front lawn and had a little fun and a photo shoot!

She's growing up so quick.. I can remember just weeks ago when she was a little bitty thing and she's starting to grow up and grow up quick. She's 19.5lbs at 11 weeks up from 12.2 at 8 weeks. She's everything I wanted.. I don't know how else to put it.. I love her to death!

Here's Kadin at 11 weeks old!


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Adorable!


----------



## JustDSM (Aug 22, 2009)

Thought I'd drop in and post some updated pics of Kadin now that she's 14wks old. Sables coats really do change! Look at the difference in her markings..

She's currently 27.2lbs and full of energy!


----------



## JustDSM (Aug 22, 2009)

Here's a few pics from our recent road trip (our first together!) to New Mexico.. She's about 11.5-12 weeks old in these photos..


----------



## chevysmom (Feb 15, 2008)

She is beautiful!


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

Omg! I want to give her a hug!lol


----------

